# Broker split/roll pin on overrunning coupler



## Grayghost (Aug 20, 2008)

MF To20

The roll/split pin has broken/sheared off causing a slight rotation of the holes of the overrunning coupler and the pto of the tractor.

The overrunning coupler no longer freespools to line up the holes.

I tried turning the ORC with the pto engaged, tractor in gear, but this just turns the engine over.

I have also tried to pull and slightly pry off the coupler with no luck.

When you take out the plug and grease fitting you can not see the split/roll pin at all.

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to remove the ORC from the PTO? Other than cutting off the ORC with a grinder or a torch? Is removal of the entire PTO shaft possible with the orc still attached?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

My ORC has a screw out plug on the opposite side of the grease zirt. I had a hard time seeing it until I cleaned it down with kerosene. It is flush with the body of the ORC so is very hard to see if there is any grease or dirt present. Once you get the plug off you just tap out the roll pin with a punch. 

I wouldn't go to all the work of removing the PTO shaft since ORCs are less that $20. If yours doesn't have the plug on it get out the grinder or torch.

Andy


----------



## Grayghost (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help.

I've tried cleaning out the grease fitting hole and the plug hole. I was unable to locate the split pin or split pin hole. All you see when you look down the hole is solid metal, like you are looking at the inner sleave.

The split or roll pin was never hard to find, drive out and remove before. 

I can't even find traces of the broken pin. 

Any ideas on how to align the splt pin with the grease and zirt holes?


----------

